# Prices may vary . . .so will results.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was up visiting a friend on the Lower Southfork valley outside of Cody Wy. He had just paid a custom guy to put up some hay. The conversation got around to pricing and I about choked when he said that swathing was $30/acre. The cost per bale to bale and stack were about right at .60c each. Around here, and I can see the Lower Southfork from my front window, swathing is 17 to 20/acre.
There is no argument that the guy did a good job, he did. Like most custom guys he was a little busy and the timing wasn't perfect, but he put up a nice product. He also ran a pull behind rotary swather, an inline baler and a 1049 wagon. 
I should mention that the lower Southfork area is fairly isolated, one highway in and out, and there are a limited number of people doing custom work up there. It occured to me that anyone doing hay work can pretty much set their prices due to lack of competition. 
My question is this. Do you see wild variances in custom pricing in your areas?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I just use the Michigan Custom Rate schedule published by MSU's agronomy department. It's online and includes a fuel usage calculator too.

Been using it for years (updated every year btw.)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well shit I need to charge more I only charged 15 last yr was going to go to 16 for disc mower conditioner.

Most have there own here.I get a call when they break down or its down flat and they can't get it cut.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Well shit I need to charge more I only charged 15 last yr was going to go to 16 for disc mower conditioner.
> 
> Most have there own here.I get a call when they break down or its down flat and they can't get it cut.


I'm familiar with that 'down flat' crap. Thats SOP here on first cut. Nose her down and crank her up...... and mow against the prevailing wid flow....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It varies here greatly too.....some guys eat mayo sandwiches and some like a bit of processed meat, ain't nobody eatn steak for sure......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> It varies here greatly too.....some guys eat mayo sandwiches and some like a bit of processed meat, ain't nobody eatn steak for sure......


Gotta quit letting the horses eat all hay. Feed some beef and you can eat some steak.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We eat a lot of steak, all of it raised on the hay that we put up. Thankfully I have a day job or I would have been bankrupt years ago trying to farm. With that being said, it is getting better every year.

The variance in pricing around here with the custom guys surprised me I guess. I have been living in my bubble and only dealing with a few guys around me. It was enlightening to hear the prices of some of the guys that I am not around much.


----------

